# Best 'nana puddin



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Best way to make it is of course from scratch. However instead of using nilla wafers use Nutter Butter bars, talk about a whole different experience. Gotta love the homemade merengue where it is just browned on top. wife made it for a get together yesterday and it was gone fast. Good thing she made me my own bowl and kept it home for me.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gaff said:


> Best way to make it is of course from scratch. However instead of using nilla wafers use Nutter Butter bars, talk about a whole different experience. Gotta love the homemade merengue where it is just browned on top. wife made it for a get together yesterday and it was gone fast. Good thing she made me my own bowl and kept it home for me.


Paul, Need that recipe..naner pudding is one of my all time favs


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Banana Pudding*

Another variation is made with Ginger Snap Cookies and Butterscotch Pudding. Meringue is optional! C2


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Paul, Need that recipe..naner pudding is one of my all time favs


I think my wife is making a batch and taking it to work tomorrow, I think for a co-workers going away. See if she can save you some. If not, I'll swing by sometime with the recipe.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Man! That would be wicked good I bet!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*pudding*



halo1 said:


> Paul, Need that recipe..naner pudding is one of my all time favs


The recipe on the box of Nilla Wafers is a good one. I've used it a long time and it comes out well. I would think that you could substitute other cookie types. For me you can't beat vanilla waffers even if they don't have the real vanilla in them now days. The Nutter Butters would be an interesting flavor change.


----------

